# Where to buy traps???



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking at getting into trapping, but have no idea where to buy traps! I live in Salt Lake County, so the closer to home the better. Where are good places to trap, and good animals to trap in Utah? Please Help! Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sportsmans Warehouse has them. Looked at them today.

I dont know if they carry box traps or not, but they have plenty of foot holds.

PS: This is a strange time of year to trap since most fur bearing animals are starting to lose their winter coats.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cal Ranch


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Huntertanner, cabelas, sportsmans, cal ranch and the like will all have a limited amount of gear and could probably get you started. But if you want a serious selection, hit up montgomery fur company in Odgen, they will have the gear as well as advice on trapping and selling fur after the harvest. They are IMO, the best in the state.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Montgomery would be the best. Trapping supplies is what they sell. Furbearer season is about over for this year though. You will have to wait until fall to trap now.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's too late to trap for the fur, but anytime is good to just trap to be trapping. What animals are you looking at wanting to trap? The answer to that question will be the guide to what sizes and types of traps to buy. Bigger animals require bigger traps. Water animals are going to be trapped using a combination of leg holds and body grip traps.
I say, you will want to get yourself educated on trapping and gather the gear before November of this year. November is a good time to start trapping for the fur.
Fur prices are pretty good right now...take a look at another thread on here about the Kamath Falls Oregon fur sale. That will give you a good idea as to what prices you can expect from various animals that are found around here.
When I say get educated, I mean read the Utah guide book on trapping. Take the trapping ethics course. Get involved with a local trapping organization and really learn some of the finer techniques of trapping different types of animals. Read and learn about how to skin the animals and prepare the hides for sale later on.
Check in the classifieds (ksl.com) for used traps and other trapping supplies. Check out the other sources for traps some on here have suggested. Don't get in a big hurry to buy, as traps are not inexpensive and you will want to have quite a few on hand when you do start to set some steel out in the field.
Good luck!


----------

